# I'm transporting a rescue on Friday!



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

and I feel SO good for being part of a new beginning for a sweet Golden.... A sweet baby girl, and I get her on the final leg of her Journey to the Intake Coordinator where she will be given a bath, a full Veterinary exam and onto her first steps to a new life.... <3. I promised Frazier when He passed away in my arms that I would continue to rescue for him, and I know he will be smiling his beautiful smile on me from the bridge as I transport her.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for doing the transport. I love doing them. Now that I am working it will be hard for me to do them.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I too love to do transports. Having 5 Goldens under my feet at home, I know I couldn't handle fostering. Transporting is very rewarding...you meet lots of sweet pups, and you know you're helping them on their way to a better life. I pull a lot out of kill shelters, for different rescues and get them into rescue. I also help with picking up dogs for the coalition to unchain dogs. We pick up the dogs and take them to be spay, or neutered. These are always very sweet dogs, but I feel for them having lived their lives on a chain. I just want to strangle their owners, but at least they are getting a bit better life. I transport once a week, trying to help some poor pup....feels good!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I was part of a transport once..it was the best thing I ever did..I was sooo happy to help. YOu are wonderful!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Frazier will be smiling in delight as you help this little girl to a better life.
You'll be smiling too, but you will be a little sad to let her go.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping this little girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tucker's Mom, what a wonderful promise you made to Frazier and a great way to honor him and keep his memory alive. Along the way while you are doing Transports, you will find one that will touch your heart, it seems like there's always one that does. 

Good luck with your transport and enjoy it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

I only been involved in a transport twice, but it was SO REWARDING-I was SO high I was on Cloud Nine- thinking that I did a little part in finding these dogs loving, happy ever-after homes!!

What a tribute to Frazier!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Tucker's Mom
Thank you ever so much for helping transport, it takes so little time and effort and makes such a HUGE difference in the lives of the one's you help. The drivers of transports are the "life lines" of rescue. Wish more people were aware of the impact an hour or so can make.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I totally love doing transports and meeting new golden doggies. Thank you and I just know you'll love it too!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for helping! 

I've been helping w/transports for the past year, since Grace passed. It's my way of giving back for all of the love she gave me, since I'm not able to add another dog to the family at the moment. 

You have an opportunity to make a difference in a dog's life, even if only for a short time. They seem to know that someone really cares, especially if you have time for a hug, or just to chill while waiting on the next driver. 

You're gonna meet some great pups, and fantastic people!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful! Thank you so much for helping her on her to to a brighter future.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

That's great you have an opportunity to transport a golden. I'm still waiting for my first transport. Keep us posted on your experience.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!  I am beyond thrilled at the opportunity to be involved with a rescue. It's everything that I stand for. I will let you all know all about her when I get back from my rescue. It's ironic that I am dropping her with intake coordinator in the parking lot of a petco! lol..... guess Mama will have to go Tucker shopping when My official duties are completed! lol......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> It's ironic that I am dropping her with intake coordinator in the parking lot of a petco! lol..... guess Mama will have to go Tucker shopping when My official duties are completed! lol......


Be very careful. It is slightly possible that you might spoil him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Be very careful. It is slightly possible that you might spoil him.


Shop away-they deserve it. 

Tucker's mom, I hope you'll post your thoughts about your first transport and how it went. The first one is always sooooooo exciting, at least it was for me.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, My Good Deed is finished. What a sweet dog Lacy is. What POOR condition she is in today. Long and short of it:

Lived on a farm, free run, and that includes all the Ticks that were stuck and embedded in her hair. She smells Horrible, and is covered in so many briars and leftover ticks, ( dead and alive) that I am sure the Intake coordinator will have quite a job bathing her in preparation for her Veterinary exam. I can't Imagine that she would NOT be heartworm positive. Poor girl. she is VERY chubby, from the great cheap food diet she was eating. with all of that said, a GREAT smile, lovely personality, and will make a great companion. She happily wagged her tail when I met the other volunteer, jumped right into the portable crate, and slept the last leg of the Journey. My heart was so full of happiness for her. I felt my thoughts drifting between wondering how happy she must be, or how scared she might be. I felt such a sense of gratitude for having been involved in something so wonderful. She is going into foster/option to adopt later today. It was a great experience and I can't wait to be involved again. Rescue is so important. It's the most rewarding experience for everyone involved.


----------

